# PRIVAT LEGENDE wheels



## PRIVATWHEELS (Jul 7, 2004)

PRIVAT LEGENDE wheels now in stock 
LE88512466 PRIVAT LEGENDE 18X8 5X112 ET46
LE8A512326 PRIVAT LEGENDE 18X8.5 5X112 ET32
LE8N512306 PRIVAT LEGENDE 18X9.5 5X112 ET30
LE98512466 PRIVAT LEGENDE 19X8 5X112 ET46 
LE9A512326 PRIVAT LEGENDE 19X8.5 5X112 ET32 
LE9N512306 PRIVAT LEGENDE 19X9.5 5X112 ET30
LE8A510356 PRIVAT LEGENDE 18X8.5 5X100 ET35
LE8N510306 PRIVAT LEGENDE 18X9.5 5X100 ET30
LE9A510356 PRIVAT LEGENDE 19X8.5 5X100 ET35
LE9N510306 PRIVAT LEGENDE 19X9.5 5X100 ET30










_Modified by PRIVATWHEELS at 8:08 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PRIVAT LEGENDE wheels (PRIVATWHEELS)*

prices?.......and these only come in black?


----------



## PRIVATWHEELS (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: PRIVAT LEGENDE wheels (greekspec2)*

Actually the color of the Legende is Matte Graphite however it is very dark. 
As far as pricing you would have to check a local dealer. If you have any issues with this just let us know and we can help!
Thank you!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: PRIVAT LEGENDE wheels (PRIVATWHEELS)*

Just curious as to how much these weigh in the 8.5 and 9.5?


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

jetta2.8 said:


> Just curious as to how much these weigh in the 8.5 and 9.5?


 x2


----------



## PharmmerBen (Mar 4, 2010)

Weight bump.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but theyre about as heavy as stock 17's. Also the 18x8.5 don't fit onto the front of a mk4 without some sort of spacer, but its ok since most people will be running at least a 10mm... and vw center cap: 3B7 601 171 snaps right into these and looks awesome.


----------

